# Kansas City



## RjFx2 (Jul 24, 2014)

My parents said they would take me to any competition within six hours of home. The only problem is that I live in Kansas City. I looked on WCA competition site and the closest one was 7 1/2 hours away. Is there going to be a competition at most 6 hours away that hasn't been posted yet? Will there ever be one? Is there any competitions that will happen in 2015 that is six hours away or less? Thank you for answers.
Sorry if this thread should go somewhere else or there's already a thread made for this.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 24, 2014)

I feel your pain


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 24, 2014)

There was one in Iowa about a month and half ago. You missed out on that I guess. Iowa has a small chance of happening again at the same venue but that won't be until next year if it's me delegating it


----------



## kcl (Jul 24, 2014)

Tell them to drive faster, you'll make it in 6.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 24, 2014)

Force your parents to construct an over-the-landscape highway that would be a straight line to the closest competition. Guarantee the car ride will be much shorter.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 24, 2014)

Or you could just fly


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 25, 2014)

TheNextFeliks was going to try to do one in June, but he was really busy then so he was going to push it to August, but that wouldn't correspond well with nationals. You're lucky, my parents would probably drive me 2 hours to one MAX. I guess maybe I could try to do one some time later this year near December or even next year. I'll ask my parents if I could do that.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 25, 2014)

If your parents don't mind traveling slightly over 6 hours to Minneapolis, MN, there should be a competition there sometime this fall.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 25, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> TheNextFeliks was going to try to do one in June, but he was really busy then so he was going to push it to August, but that wouldn't correspond well with nationals. You're lucky, my parents would probably drive me 2 hours to one MAX. I guess maybe I could try to do one some time later this year near December or even next year. I'll ask my parents if I could do that.



Yeah that's just not happening. I have no time on my hands. I can go about two hous max also.


----------



## Pryge (Jul 29, 2014)

Could you come to St. Louis? I've been thinking about hosting a comp next year.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 29, 2014)

Pryge said:


> Could you come to St. Louis? I've been thinking about hosting a comp next year.



I would come to St. Louis if there was a comp there


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 29, 2014)

Pryge said:


> Could you come to St. Louis? I've been thinking about hosting a comp next year.



I know you were talking to someone else, but I would probably come


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 29, 2014)

That's a four hour drive, it would be possible for me to go, but it'd be a stretch. Maybe.


----------



## Pryge (Jul 31, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> That's a four hour drive, it would be possible for me to go, but it'd be a stretch. Maybe.


I'm afraid there won't be anything much closer than that unless there's a comp in Kansas City.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 31, 2014)

Pryge said:


> I'm afraid there won't be anything much closer than that unless there's a comp in Kansas City.


Yeah:/


----------

